
Decentralized Trusted Timestamping Using the Crypto Currency Bitcoin - cozzyd
http://arxiv.org/abs/1502.04015
======
untilHellbanned
How does this differ from proofofexistence.com?

~~~
gwern
This is just publicity for
[http://www.originstamp.org/](http://www.originstamp.org/) ; skimming OP, the
only thing they seem to do differently from the obvious 'hash, turn hash into
Bitcoin address, send satoshi' is they batch up a day of submissions into a
single hash/address for efficiency:

> To reduce operating costs, the server collects submitted hashes,
> concatenates the hashes, and generates a single aggregated hash. By
> performing additional hashing and encoding operations, the 4 aggregated hash
> is converted into a Bitcoin address . To this new address, the smallest
> transactionable amount of Bitcoins (0.00000001 BTC) is transferred. Each
> transaction requires a fee of currently approx. 0.0001 BTC (3 US cents). By
> including only the aggregated hash in one Bitcoin transaction per 24 hours,
> the total transaction costs are less than 10 USD per year. Users are given
> the option to include their hash in a transaction that is performed
> immediately for a fee of 1 USD. To provide non-paying users with immediate
> evidence, their hash is published to Twitter right after submission.

Plus a nice web UI.

~~~
pzieske
[http://virtual-notary.org/](http://virtual-notary.org/)

------
pzieske
[http://virtual-notary.org/](http://virtual-notary.org/) has been in this
business since 2013. It allows more than simple document uploads and will
notarize weather, exchange rates, Twitter feeds, etc.

------
task_queue
7 transactions per second.

~~~
johndevor
Inane comment.

The limit will be changed before you know it.

~~~
task_queue
That hasn't happened and operators are already having trouble even getting 40%
throughput on that 7 transactions per second.

[http://hashingit.com/analysis/33-7-transactions-per-
second](http://hashingit.com/analysis/33-7-transactions-per-second)

~~~
johndevor
Sure, but why can't it be increased? Aren't they already working on increasing
the block size substantially? Why wouldn't that work for now?

